# B13 Sentra GA16DE Exhaust



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I searched and searched before I posted, so please do not be upset if this is a repeat...Who makes a catback exhaust for the B13 Sentra GA16DE and where can I get if from? Everywhere I look I see the SR20, but not the GA16. Thanks.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Stromung. My friend ordered one for his '96 Sentra through Mossy Nissan (http://www.mossyperformance.com). I'm quite sure if they had one for a B14 Sentra, they sure as shit will have one for the B13.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

since you have a B13 a classic ser exhaust will also fit.Just keep in mind that the piping will be 2 1/4 instead of 2.HKS,Greddy,and an Ebay exhaust called Megan Racing both have what you are looking for.Best of all the Megan is dirt cheap and on SR20Forums everyone seems to like them except the fact that they will discolor due to heat but thats no biggie.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i thought the GReedy exhaust was 2"...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

lemme double check


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

50 mm what do ya know.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

BTW I am in the market for the stock cat,res,and midpipe so if you purchase one after you remove the stocker Ill purchase it from you thanks


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks for the help. 

I called Greg at Mossy and he carries the Stromung catback for $558, but I am not trying to spend that right now. But if I can not find any other manufacturer with it, my desperation will prevail.

I checked eBay and could not find any Megan exhaust kit. However, I did see mufflers.


----------

